# How to activate digital zoom on my sony nex5 with 18-55mm lens?! Please help a rookie



## Gogo

Hello.

As written in the title...I just bought a sony nex and a 18-55mm lens, but I am still struggling to activate the digital zoom....?!?!
It sais "this fuction is currently deactivated". Where the **** should I activate it?
I need the digital zoom because I'm going to use my camera underwater and so can't use the optical zoom....

Please help me...

Greetings,
Gogo


----------



## macpro88

Let me google that for you

When using a fixed focal length lens a digital zoom is available. This can be activated within the camera menu, using the procedure below.(provides up to x10 zoom by using the rotary dial)​
Press *menu*
Go to *Camera*
Go to *Precision Dig zoom*

Taken from here:NEX-5 NEX-3 No optical zoom ? How to activate the Digital zoom?


----------



## DiskoJoe

id say its time to go invest in some nice prime glass. SLR magic is pretty awesome or they have that new zeiss 24mm out. 

SLR Magic 35mm f/1.7 MC lens for Sony NEX SLR-3517E

or if you have the deep pockets

SLR Magic 50mm f/0.95 HyperPrime Lens for Sony E-mount Nex Series Cameras

they have a 35mm f0.95 coming soon too.


----------



## Tiberius47

Gogo said:


> Hello.
> 
> As written in the title...I just bought a sony nex and a 18-55mm lens, but I am still struggling to activate the digital zoom....?!?!
> It sais "this fuction is currently deactivated". Where the **** should I activate it?
> I need the digital zoom because I'm going to use my camera underwater and so can't use the optical zoom....
> 
> Please help me...
> 
> Greetings,
> Gogo



You can activate it if you really want, but digital zoom is basically just the camera cropping the image, so you can do it yourself in post with much more control over it.


----------



## DanPower

macpro88 said:


> Let me google that for you​




I lol'd​


----------



## macpro88

DanPower said:


> macpro88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me google that for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd​
Click to expand...


Not like I'm tying to be mean or anything... but I mean, Google is soo much quicker for questions like this.


----------



## Gogo

All fine...but my problem remains the same...
It is not possible to activate it via the "google solution" one of you suggested....I read somewhere that it is in general impossible with the lens I am using (SEL 18-55mm)...So I was wondering if some of you knows more than uncle google...if there is may be some kind of crack or firmware or something...Also keep in mind I will use it underwater (in a waterproof housing)...

Greetings, Gogo


----------



## macpro88

Gogo said:


> All fine...but my problem remains the same...
> It is not possible to activate it via the "google solution" one of you suggested....I read somewhere that it is in general impossible with the lens I am using (SEL 18-55mm)...So I was wondering if some of you knows more than uncle google...if there is may be some kind of crack or firmware or something...Also keep in mind I will use it underwater (in a waterproof housing)...
> 
> Greetings, Gogo



If people suggest and the general consensus is that it is impossible for your certain lens, then it is more than likely impossible. Could be a hardware restriction and not software that you can "crack." Though cracks exist for camera OS's, its not a very popular thing to get into, so I guess I would just keep searching and see what you come up with.


----------



## DiskoJoe

Tiberius47 said:


> Gogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.
> 
> As written in the title...I just bought a sony nex and a 18-55mm lens, but I am still struggling to activate the digital zoom....?!?!
> It sais "this fuction is currently deactivated". Where the **** should I activate it?
> I need the digital zoom because I'm going to use my camera underwater and so can't use the optical zoom....
> 
> Please help me...
> 
> Greetings,
> Gogo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can activate it if you really want, but digital zoom is basically just the camera cropping the image, so you can do it yourself in post with much more control over it.
Click to expand...


Its not a crop.


----------



## DiskoJoe

Gogo said:


> All fine...but my problem remains the same...
> It is not possible to activate it via the "google solution" one of you suggested....I read somewhere that it is in general impossible with the lens I am using (SEL 18-55mm)...So I was wondering if some of you knows more than uncle google...if there is may be some kind of crack or firmware or something...Also keep in mind I will use it underwater (in a waterproof housing)...
> 
> Greetings, Gogo



The explanation was at the top. You have to use a FIXED FOCAL LENGTH LENS. You are using a variable focal length lens. Thus the camera will not do this with the type of lens that you are using. You need a fixed focal length prime lens. Hints why I posted links to fixed focal length prime lenses above.


----------



## KmH

And a NEX is not a SLR.


----------



## kassad

KmH said:


> And a NEX is not a SLR.




???


----------



## macpro88

kassad said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a NEX is not a SLR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
Click to expand...


What??? Its not an SLR, its a mirror-less camera system: Sony NEX-3 / NEX-5 Review: Digital Photography Review

Just because it has interchangeable lenses does NOT make it an SLR.


----------



## kassad

macpro88 said:


> kassad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a NEX is not a SLR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What??? Its not an SLR, its a mirror-less camera system: Sony NEX-3 / NEX-5 Review: Digital Photography Review
> 
> Just because it has interchangeable lenses does NOT make it an SLR.
Click to expand...



Obviously.  

I was trying to figure out KmH's random statement as far as I can tell no one referred to the Nex as an DSLR.


----------



## macpro88

kassad said:


> macpro88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kassad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What??? Its not an SLR, its a mirror-less camera system: Sony NEX-3 / NEX-5 Review: Digital Photography Review
> 
> Just because it has interchangeable lenses does NOT make it an SLR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously.
> 
> I was trying to figure out KmH's random statement as far as I can tell no one referred to the Nex as an DSLR.
Click to expand...



ooo haha maybe the mention of SLR in post 3? I don't know... im sure some ppl think those things are SLRs though...


----------



## DiskoJoe

macpro88 said:


> kassad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> macpro88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What??? Its not an SLR, its a mirror-less camera system: Sony NEX-3 / NEX-5 Review: Digital Photography Review
> 
> Just because it has interchangeable lenses does NOT make it an SLR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously.
> 
> I was trying to figure out KmH's random statement as far as I can tell no one referred to the Nex as an DSLR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ooo haha maybe the mention of SLR in post 3? I don't know... im sure some ppl think those things are SLRs though...
Click to expand...


The name of the company is "SLR Magic"


----------

